# Strikeforce: Ronda Rousey vs Sarah Kaufman



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Rousey should take this.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Taking a flyer on the Canadian Kaufman. 86k. (Also put a very small $ bet on her). I'd be mad at myself if she won and I didn't, so the small risk is worth it. Fully expect a spectacular judo throw followed by zee armbar by Ronda inside round 2. Either way, I'll be entertained.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Sarah is mah gurl...
...but I will have to cry into my winnings when she loses


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Herb Dean will work the action for the main event. The lights go down for the fighter introductions. They touch gloves on Dean's instructions and we're ready to go. Rousey throws first and they tie up. She looks for the quick takedown and gets it. She goes right into mount. She gets the arm and she starts to pull. It took no time at all. But Kaufman is defending enough for the interim. But then just like that, Rousey gets it cinched and pulls and that's it. It's another vintage Rousey armbar. In the first round. In under a minute. And it looks like there's no one that can stop this thing. She just does it at will. Ronda Rousey def. Sarah Kaufman via submission (armbar) - Round 1, 0:54


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30223/strikeforce-rousey-vs-kaufman-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Rousey by armbar?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

